# Multipsorts Pack



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Guys, I am going to be a new dish Subscriber later this month and I noticed on the the Dish Website that on the Multisports pack it included NBA HD and NHL HD, is this correct?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The HD rsn's are usually for pro games only and no programing when games are not on including replays. You will only get games in your area, but not too much more than the rsn's you may already get depending on your current programing package. Out of market games will be blacked out and you will not get the HD rsn in this case either. Most people who get don't think the multi sports pack is worth it.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

He is simply wondering if he can get the NBA and NHL channels with this package? He is not asking about the RSNs.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

According to Dish's website, they are: http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/detail.aspx?pack=multiSports
They are also included as part of the Platinum HD package:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/programming/default.aspx

The website has been known to be wrong many times, what did the csr tell you?

The games on these two channels are also subject to blackout as well, but only when the game is on a channel for your area, even if you do not receive the channel in question.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

satjay said:


> Hi Guys, I am going to be a new dish Subscriber later this month and I noticed on the the Dish Website that on the Multisports pack it included NBA HD and NHL HD, is this correct?


The SD feeds for those channels ARE included in the Multi Sports Pack (MSP). However, you have to subscribe to the Platinum HD package to get the HD feeds. I can't recall much of anything ever being blacked-out on those two channels, even if I had the local feeds available. You MAY need to subscribe to a "Classic" programming package (Classic Bronze 100+ or higher) in order to get the MSP.

BASIC MSP PRIMER (concerning PRO sports):

It's NOT Dish that's blacking out the Pro sports, it's MLB, NBA and NHL that "sliced up" the country into regions (MANY moons ago) and put the blackouts in place. It's all based on your zip code. Mine is 30043; I get FSN South and SportsSouth in the clear and nothing else.

The Multi Sports Pack (MSP) is NOT for everyone (only you can make that decision) and was NEVER intended to be a cheaper priced "MLB EI, NBA League Pass, NHL Center Ice, ..." replacement. Nobody would order the higher-priced packages if the MSP provided all that programming for $5.99 per month!

Perhaps MLB EI will be available on Dish in 2014 after the exclusive 700 million, seven-year agreement that MLB, Direct TV and InDemand have expires. In the meantime:

Here's my "dime store" EI setup;

AT200 + locals - My RSN (30043 zip code), WPCH (some Braves games for Atlanta area broadcast only), ESPN, ESPN2, Local Fox affliate, WGN (some Cubs and White Sox games), TBS Sunday
WWOR - $1.50 per month - Some Yankees games
WPIX - $1.50 month - Some Mets games
Multi Sports Pack - $5.99 month - varies every day - sometimes they goof-up and forget to blackout a game (pretty rare lately)

I like the Dish Network Multi Sports Package for MLB. It is the dime store alternative to MLB EI and almost every night you can watch at least an inning or two of some out of market games (after the 3 hour blackout lifts (SNY after 2.5 hours most nights); 2.5 for NBA and NHL). Rain delays, extra innings, high-scoring games, unscheduled doubleheaders are great. Sometimes a local feed from an out of market region may be in the clear as well.

That's plenty of baseball for me. Your mileage may vary.

It "would" be nice if MSP subscribers could select a couple of out-of-market RSNs for an additional fee per RSN per month. Anybody listening at Dish? We're talking about some extra revenue. Is there anybody out there? Just nod if you can hear me ...


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info, with some of the research I have done it looks like the NBATV HD feed and NHL Network feed is not in HD in multisports.

Looks like Dish may need to update the website a bit, as in Multisports they have "NBATV HD" and "NHL Network HD"??


Thanks for all the info!


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, the website is flat out wrong, and it's pretty absurd that this is the only instance I can think of where ANY provider doesn't provide the HD feed of an SD channel you're paying for when they have it available. I'm cancelling Platinum HD when my free 3 months is up next month and I'll just hope that the Thrashers and Hawks don't show up on NHL Network or NBA TV next year...


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

The DISH Network Multi-Sports Package is only available with Classic Bronze 100 Plus, 200, 250, DishLATINO Dos and Max 

FOX Regional Sports Networks do not carry any National Football League (NFL) games. 

Blackout restrictions apply to the majority of professional sports. 

Blackout restrictions apply approximately 40% of the collegiate sports programming on out-of-market networks.


----------



## vilos (Nov 8, 2009)

satjay said:


> Thanks for the info, with some of the research I have done it looks like the NBATV HD feed and NHL Network feed is not in HD in multisports.
> 
> Looks like Dish may need to update the website a bit, as in Multisports they have "NBATV HD" and "NHL Network HD"??
> 
> Thanks for all the info!


It wasn't clear to me if Dish has NBA-TV in HD. Can anyone who has Dish verify that NBA-TV is carried in HD? The list of HD channels on the Dish site does not list this channel in any package. http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/default.aspx

I am thinking of switching from Directv to Dish and would not do so if Dish doesn't have NBA-TV in HD.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

vilos said:


> It wasn't clear to me if Dish has NBA-TV in HD. Can anyone who has Dish verify that NBA-TV is carried in HD? The list of HD channels on the Dish site does not list this channel in any package. http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/default.aspx
> 
> I am thinking of switching from Directv to Dish and would not do so if Dish doesn't have NBA-TV in HD.


Dish does not carry NBA-HD.


----------



## vilos (Nov 8, 2009)

bruin95 said:


> Dish does not carry NBA-HD.


Thanks for the quick reply. Your information agrees with the Dish website.

Interestingly, Dish Customer Service seems to think they offer NBA-TV in HD. Here's what I received from them in an email:

"We would like to inform you that the NBA TV HD is available on the following DISH Network packages:

GoldHD
SilverHD"

In my situation, if I listened to the customer service rep and switched to Dish, then found out after installation that NBA-TV was not in HD, what would happen if I cancelled? From the horror stories I've read regarding Directv, they would slap you with an early termination fee of $480. What about Dish?


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

vilos said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Your information agrees with the Dish website.
> 
> Interestingly, Dish Customer Service seems to think they offer NBA-TV in HD. Here's what I received from them in an email:
> 
> ...


DISH "DOES" have NBA-TV in HD. I was watching it the other night (channel 402). I have Classic Gold 250 with DVR, HD & Platinum and the Multi Sport Pack. Something in that combination of items is the "triggering" mechanism for getting NBA-TV in HD (I'd put my money on the combination of "HD & Platinum" and "Multi Sport Pack"). I don't have NBA League Pass which may also "trigger" NBA-TV in HD, but on a different channel.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

While I'm not a fan of the NHL or the NBA, I did subscribe to the MSP because it was required to obtain access to the NFL Network's RedZone on Sundays. This is an awesome channel to watch as it is in HD, carries no commercials, and you can see every score of every early and late NFL game each Sunday; a real boon to both fans who don't live in their favorite team's market, and to those that are fantasy football-crazed. Well worth the $5.99/month, but will drop it after this weekend since no more regular season games to be played.


----------



## dishwater (May 29, 2009)

Dish does carry NBA-TV HD. I have it as part of Gold 250 with Platinum.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

NBA TV and NBA-TV HD is on the Classic Silver 200 and higher.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

epokopac said:


> DISH "DOES" have NBA-TV in HD. I was watching it the other night (channel 402). I have Classic Gold 250 with DVR, HD & Platinum and the Multi Sport Pack. Something in that combination of items is the "triggering" mechanism for getting NBA-TV in HD (I'd put my money on the combination of "HD & Platinum" and "Multi Sport Pack"). I don't have NBA League Pass which may also "trigger" NBA-TV in HD, but on a different channel.


I also have NBA-TV in Classic America's Everything Pack which has all channels and Premiums


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I also have NBA-TV HD in the HD Absolute pack.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> I also have NBA-TV HD in the HD Absolute pack.


Because Plat HD was included in Absolute. 

What we need to hear is if anyone with Turbo HD Silver or Gold without Platinum HD gets the NBATV HD feed all of a sudden.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Well why wouldn't anyone have Platinum anymore since it's rolled into HD now?


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

There's certainly something wrong with my system then, because I have the Gold pack and DO NOT have NBATV-HD in my channel guide, only the SD version. I called Dish and had the rep "re-hit" my receiver and I still don't have it. I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Well why wouldn't anyone have Platinum anymore since it's rolled into HD now?


Platinum HD is not included in the Turbo HD packs, like it is with the add-on HD packages. So, if they did not have Plat before (and didn't get NBA HD), with the move to the Classic Silver 200 of NBATV, Turbo Silver users might get it now.


----------

